# GBR's spawning - PICS - Share yours!



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Ive kept a mated pair of GBRs for a while, the male unexpectedly passed a few months back. Only 6 days ago I picked up a new male for my female, they hit it off great and last night i came home to them spawning!!! 

I think its exciting!!! 

Anyone out there have any experience raising GBR fry???

Sorry, camera sucks. If i could stop spending $ on my tanks i could save up for a new camera, lol.  


The eggs:

























The female: I wish the camera would focus and pick up the her true colors. 



























The new pair:


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't have any experience raising fry but I might need it soon too. I just looked in my tank and this is what I found. Hope you don't mind my posting my pics here. I have ten rams in this tank and these two paired off right away - he's the largest male and she the largest female. They have only been in the tank for 5 days or so. I can't believe they have already started a spawn. 

Should I remove the eggs and put them in a breeding net this is a community tank with lots of predators? or should I move then to a 10 gallon or two gallon or just leave the parents to defend them? Can they be fed infusoria as a starter food? So many questions??


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

This is what i was told by my LFS - remove the rock/DW that the eggs are on and place it in a seperate tank 
(10g or so). It you cant take out the piece the eggs are on place a small piece of slate where they lay and wait for next time. 

What you do from there.... Im not sure. Obviously the water in the breeder tank needs to consist of the perfect conditions and parameters for the eggs to hatch and the fry to survive. 

Google breeding GBR for more detailed info on what to do from there.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats on the spawns! Mine usually lay eggs on a piece of slate rock. After they finish, I remove the rock and place it in a strong solution of methylene blue for about 10 minutes. Then I put the rock in a specimen container with a slow bubbling air stone for circulation. The container is hung inside the main tank for temperature control. I use 100% RO water. After 3 or so days, they will hatch and start swimming around. Siphon out any fungused eggs and dead fry. I feed them live bbs once they start swimming and do 50-90% water changes with RO water. This method has given me good results.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> Congrats on the spawns! Mine usually lay eggs on a piece of slate rock. After they finish, I remove the rock and place it in a strong solution of methylene blue for about 10 minutes. Then I put the rock in a specimen container with a slow bubbling air stone for circulation. The container is hung inside the main tank for temperature control. I use 100% RO water. After 3 or so days, they will hatch and start swimming around. Siphon out any fungused eggs and dead fry. I feed them live bbs once they start swimming and do 50-90% water changes with RO water. This method has given me good results.


Great info, thanks! what temp do you keep your water?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

My tank is set at 82F.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: thanks! Any other tips for successfully raising them?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

BTW williamsonarron, Glad you posted your pics!!! It would be awesome if this thread picked up and became an educational thread on breeding GBR's. 

Everyone is welcome to share their pics and experience!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres some pics of my original pair (same female, diff male). 










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 109KB.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 113KB.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

UPDATE: on 8/10 i had another batch of eggs. Same spot and even more than before. No piece of slate this time, I gotta do that, id really like to raise the fry! I suspect that the male is responsible for the disappearance of these eggs... GBR Caviar!! 

Its been approx. 2 weeks since the last set of eggs. Can i expect them to keep breeding bi-weekly? or is that dependant on time of year - temp - conditions.


----------



## Indyplanted (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a pair that laid eggs in my 40 stretch hex. I moved them to their own 10 by themselves and within 5 days they had laid eggs. I let them have a go at parenting and today I finally saw the swarm of fry. I started feeding micro worms today and they seemed to really eat them up. The dad is doing most of the work. After I moved them I bought another pair and they have since laid eggs in the 40 but there are 12-15 corys that gobbled the eggs up. I have heard and read that a lot of times the parents will eat the eggs and it may take 20-30 batches before they get it right. And sometimes they just never get it right and to get fry you must pull the eggs(which I don't really have time for right now). Still cool when you see eggs even if they disappear.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Finally picked up a piece of slate. Placed it on the DW where they lay in hopes of removing the eggs to a quarantine tank. 

Time to wait....


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is my baby girl I raised from my last batch of eggs


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> This is my baby girl I raised from my last batch of eggs


 

Gorgeous ram! Thanks for your contribution to this thread!!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Its my pleasure! Makes me want to start breeding Rams again


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Its my pleasure! Makes me want to start breeding Rams again


 
Any tips/advice on raising the fry?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, if your plan is to raise fry to adults you will need to remove the fry asap. Adults will 99.9% eat them before you know it. You will need a separate tank with a sponge filter. 
I feed them 3 times a day when they are growing up.
It takes lots of patience and lots of care.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Well, if your plan is to raise fry to adults you will need to remove the fry asap. Adults will 99.9% eat them before you know it. You will need a separate tank with a sponge filter.
> I feed them 3 times a day when they are growing up.
> It takes lots of patience and lots of care.


roud:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I only have bolivian rams


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> I only have bolivian rams


 
its ok. :icon_smil Sweet pic! Those are fry along the bottom, right? I would guess breeding would be very similar... ??? 

It would be great to hear your experiences.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

After finally settling in and getting my tanks running after moving, I went to feed my Electric Blue Rams this morning and noticed the pair overly aggressive towards my German Blue Ram female. Upon closer inspection, I spotted a nice sized group of fry among the EBRs. I quickly netted the GBR out and added a bit of Hikari First Bite to the tank (no BBS, since I didn't expect a spawn and didn't even unpack my supplies yet). Here is a video of the fry and adults: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iidr452u04

I started a BBS culture, which will be ready in about 48 hours.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Love in the air... (water)*

My rams put on a great show last night! Noticed my Female started getting that dark purple tint to her so i decided id give some treats for the long night ahead. Fed some Frozen blood worms and things got a lil crazy..... 


Since her regular nest was covered by slate she frantically started preparing a place to lay. Unable to make up her mind she darted from one place to another cleaning, picking, fanning. All while the male was causeing chaos chasing off the other fish, he even challenged the BGK! And won! Mean while the female had narrowed it down to 3 spots, I managed to place slate on each of them. THEN.... They started digging! Started to make a nice lil nest, pushing the larger gravel with their mouth and blowing the smaller pieces out with their fins. Very interesting to watch but... NOOO!!!! So I dropped a smooth rock into the nest.... WHA HA HA HA... I could tell she was very hesistant to lay on the slate, not sure why? It got late, lights went off and i hit the sac. 

Woke up this morning and sure enough, EGGS! She ended up going back to the same ol place. I was somewhat prepared this time, Pulled the slate and placed it in a holding container hung on the inside of the tank. The holding container is filled with RO water, and hung inside to maintain the same temp as the tank. No methalyne blue dip but maybe they will make it.....

Assuming they do, What do i feed as soon as they hatch? 

Should i add any plants to the holding container for shelter?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats on the spawn! Are you running an airstone for circulation? I find that this really helps fan the eggs to prevent fungus.

They will generally feed off of their yolk sac for a day or so after hatching. When they are free-swimming, I feed BBS. I also siphon and do 50-80% water changes with RO every day.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> After finally settling in and getting my tanks running after moving, I went to feed my Electric Blue Rams this morning and noticed the pair overly aggressive towards my German Blue Ram female. Upon closer inspection, I spotted a nice sized group of fry among the EBRs. I quickly netted the GBR out and added a bit of Hikari First Bite to the tank (no BBS, since I didn't expect a spawn and didn't even unpack my supplies yet). Here is a video of the fry and adults: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iidr452u04
> 
> I started a BBS culture, which will be ready in about 48 hours.


Sweet vid, congrats on the new found fry! Mine wouldnt stand a chance if left in the tank. :icon_roll



dxiong5 said:


> Congrats on the spawn! Are you running an airstone for circulation? I find that this really helps fan the eggs to prevent fungus.
> 
> They will generally feed off of their yolk sac for a day or so after hatching. When they are free-swimming, I feed BBS. I also siphon and do 50-80% water changes with RO every day.


Thanks, i took some pics last night, nothing great but ill try to post them tonight!

Yes i have an airstone going. Ill keep up on my WC's and get a culture of BBS started tonight!

Thanks for the advice!!!! Good luck on yours!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone else out there who have kept/breed rams????


Care to share your pics and experiences?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

great thread. Does everyone here keep their german blue rams in soft water? I want to try some but my gh-kh is around 7-10.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

nope mine are in PH 7.4 or so and water is medium hard. I've just recently set up a 5.5 for breeding and am planning on using 5/6 RO water and 1/6th tap water. Weird thing is I move my sponge pre-filter over from my main tank to help with cycling and I have some mystery fry in the breeding tank now.. I think they must be Rainbow fry... but no Idea how they hatched the tank has had about 1-2 ppm ammonia for the last week.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

williamsonaaron said:


> nope mine are in PH 7.4 or so and water is medium hard. I've just recently set up a 5.5 for breeding and am planning on using 5/6 RO water and 1/6th tap water. Weird thing is I move my sponge pre-filter over from my main tank to help with cycling and I have some mystery fry in the breeding tank now.. I think they must be Rainbow fry... but no Idea how they hatched the tank has had about 1-2 ppm ammonia for the last week.


Let us know how your adventures turn out! Whats your reasoning behind 5/6 - 1/6 ro/tap?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

VadimShevchuk said:


> great thread. Does everyone here keep their german blue rams in soft water? I want to try some but my gh-kh is around 7-10.


If it stays on the lower side i think you would be fine! Truthfully i think their difficulty is overated. knock on wood....


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

If you plan on raising the fry, I've found it's best to move the rock they've spawned on, along with both mother and father into their own planted tank. They cannot protect fry very well, and even with just corydoras in the tank, they will be eaten. I found this out the hard way.

I have a softwater low light 20g that I had setup specifically for my bolivian rams to spawn in... It was the only way I could get the young to survive... They wont survive even in a breeder net in the community tank, as they are extremely sensitive to nitrates... I'm not sure if GBRs are the same, but bolivian ram fry will die if nitrates rise above 10-20ppm.

That's my experience anyhow...

Here's a picture of my mother bolivian fanning her eggs:


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> Let us know how your adventures turn out! Whats your reasoning behind 5/6 - 1/6 ro/tap?


random thought to keep a bit of my natural water in the tank so acclimating fry might be easier... or so the RO water would be more stable and not fluctuate in pH as much since it would take some of the buffers from my naturally higher PH... My other thought was to have a bit of the natural tap water in there just for when I acclimate the rams to the tank and then do some 50% water changes with RO water. when trying to hatch/raise the fry.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Mordalphus! My guess is that german/bolivian would be alot alike, but never looked into it.Its good to know about the nitrates, assumed it had to be at a minimal level but that gives a good basis to go off of. Great contribution and nice pic!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

williamsonaaron said:


> random thought to keep a bit of my natural water in the tank so acclimating fry might be easier... or so the RO water would be more stable and not fluctuate in pH as much since it would take some of the buffers from my naturally higher PH... My other thought was to have a bit of the natural tap water in there just for when I acclimate the rams to the tank and then do some 50% water changes with RO water. when trying to hatch/raise the fry.


gotcha.

Keep us posted


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Has anyone tried frozen BBS with their ram fry?

- Or - Baby Bites: powdered fry food?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Last night:* 



- Female -

















- Comparison pic -

















- One of the 4 nesting sites considered, but not the one chosen -
















- Male claiming his territory and the BGK fleeing -

Look at that blue sheen! 


















*- This Morning -*


- EGGS -














- Exhausted mother -









http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae56/dukesaquascape/DSC05433.jpg


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

nice pics. I have a breeding group of EBRs and have had a few spawns from them so far. Lately they have wised up and stopped spawning on the terra cotta and dug a hole in the corner of the tank. So now they have free swimmers, I did suck a few out with a turkey baster but i left the rest, and they seem to be taking good care of them.

There is several other rams in the tank, though, so who knows.

I don't have any recent pics but I did take a video of one of the pair's last spawning runs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Weauz3yGpA


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice vid Jet! And gorgeous EBRs, Thanks!


----------



## orbitup (Jan 30, 2010)

Great thread! I love the pics!


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Duke - are you going to remove the eggs to a fry tank? 

If so make sure you let us know how you do things and how it works out. 

I probably don't need to say this considering I see how well you document things through out this thread


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

williamsonaaron said:


> Hey Duke - are you going to remove the eggs to a fry tank?
> 
> If so make sure you let us know how you do things and how it works out.
> 
> I probably don't need to say this considering I see how well you document things through out this thread


They are currently in one of these:










If they hatch (fingers crossed) Ill probably leave them in here for a few days. Once they are free swimming and eating good Ill be moving them to a 10g tank. 

Ill keep you guys posted: This is the first batch that ive tried removeing from the tank so i dont have my hopes set too high.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Provide some air stone in your hatchery thing. They need lots of oxygen.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> Provide some air stone in your hatchery thing. They need lots of oxygen.


Done did it. roud:

If you look at the pic of the eggs above you can see the small blue airstone.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*What do you feed your newly hatched fry?* 

Ive heard live BBS is recommended

but also read that Infusoria is preferred givin their size? 


*- Im curious if either of these can be substituted -*

*Frozen BBS*

*Baby Bites - powdered fry food*


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been giving mine a mix of infusoria/green water, plenty of java moss, and microworms/vinegar eels. BBS does seem a bit big for the first few days, but they still peck at them. 

I've lost quite a few that were really picky and didn't eat solely microworms or powdered foods.

I think another important thing is to have some substrate (i prefer sand) in the holding tank.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> They are currently in one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll be fine, just keep an airstone going to keep fungus at bay. I use 1ml of h2o2 per gallon of water also as an added preventative. If you see any white eggs pick them off with tweezers or an eye dropper.

I have hatched hundreds of eggs this way.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> Has anyone tried frozen BBS with their ram fry?
> 
> - Or - Baby Bites: powdered fry food?


I've tried frozen bbs, they didn't seem too interested, the older fry will eat them, though.

It seems like they aren't too enthusiastic about anything that isn't wiggling around, but it's hard for me to tell if they are actually eating, apart from when they are eating bbs.

I have my tanks on a rack so I don't have the best view of whats going on.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again Jet!! Great tips on feeding!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Things arnt looking up for this batch. came home last night and had 6-8 white eggs "fungus" Sucked them out with a syringe, did a 50% WC w/ 100% RO and let them be. Checked on them before work this morning and nearly 30% of them were white. No time to pick them off had to get to work. :icon_roll 

Heres some key factors in this attempt:

Tank water parameters
temp - 80-82
Ph - 7.2
nitrates 10ppm
nitrites 0ppm
ammonia 0

Eggs were laid approx 54 hrs at 9:00am this morning 

- the eggs were in the main tank for 8 hrs before removed and contained.

- i bought some really healthy hornwort from my lfs for my main tank and thought id throw a twig of it in the quarintine container with the eggs.... bad idea???

- The RO water sat in the holding container for 3 or 4 days before i finally got some eggs. NOTE: bubbler was running the entire time. 

- No methylene blue or other antifungus treatment was used.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> Things arnt looking up for this batch. came home last night and had 6-8 white eggs "fungus" Sucked them out with a syringe, did a 50% WC w/ 100% RO and let them be. Checked on them before work this morning and nearly 30% of them were white. No time to pick them off had to get to work. :icon_roll
> 
> Heres some key factors in this attempt:
> 
> ...


Why are you using RO water? My eggs hatch fine in 7.4-7.6, I don't even bother to buffer the water.

getting white eggs isn't a big deal, it's normal and just keep pulling them out before they spread fungus.

I use h2o2 (hydrogen peroxide) at 1ml/gallon of water and it seems to work well, plus it breaks down on its own in 8-10 hours so you don't have to WC to remove it.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

always let the parents stay with the eggs until they hatch, they fan them and pick away the fungus on their own.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> always let the parents stay with the eggs until they hatch, they fan them and pick away the fungus on their own.


 
For that reason im thinking about getting a 20 Long to exclusively house my rams. 

Got home from work tonight and the eggs had completely fungused over. No fry this time. 

Do you guys think i could get my rams to spawn in a 10g?


----------



## Pookie Bear (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs! I just had a german blue and electric blue spawn. The eggs lasted for about 2 days. Then the eggs just disappeared. I was hoping they moved them to another area in the tank but it doesn't look that way. If they spawn again i will definitely put up pictures!!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

That would be an awesome mix. You should raise those.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Pookie Bear said:


> Congrats on the eggs! I just had a german blue and electric blue spawn. The eggs lasted for about 2 days. Then the eggs just disappeared. I was hoping they moved them to another area in the tank but it doesn't look that way. If they spawn again i will definitely put up pictures!!


That would be a sweet mix, makes me wonder what kind of colorations you would get!!! If it works out let us know for sure!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

You ram fans should enjoy this!! :icon_smil I thought id try out the video on my 4 yr old 6mp cybershot.... yeah i know, time for an upgrade.. lol But it didnt turn out too bad.

Heres a vid of my rams and a quick tour of the tank.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a link to a post I made quite some time ago. This is a method I have used with success. Currently I am working on having the parents raise the fry or maybe I should say having the parents allow the fry to growout in the tank with them. I've been successful twice now, it's a start. I have my breeding pairs in 15L and 20H planted tanks. One pair per tank. Dicus and rams rule my fish room lol.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/96014-gbr-breeder-tank.html


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Bugman said:


> Here is a link to a post I made quite some time ago. This is a method I have used with success. Currently I am working on having the parents raise the fry or maybe I should say having the parents allow the fry to growout in the tank with them. I've been successful twice now, it's a start. I have my breeding pairs in 15L and 20H planted tanks. One pair per tank. Dicus and rams rule my fish room lol.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/96014-gbr-breeder-tank.html


Lots of great info there!!! thanks! Good luck with the GBR's parenting skills


----------



## Pookie Bear (Sep 2, 2010)

My GBR and EBR have mated again and now have eggs in the back of my tank (which is in a different place from last week's batch). I am hoping they survive this time but i have a panda cory in my tank and my boyfriend told me that the panda cory may have eaten the eggs last time. I'm trying to remove him but he's fast and keeps hiding. I can't post any pictures because my plant is in the way and you can't see them. Hopefully if there are any fry i will try and photograph them!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Pookie Bear said:


> My GBR and EBR have mated again and now have eggs in the back of my tank (which is in a different place from last week's batch). I am hoping they survive this time but i have a panda cory in my tank and my boyfriend told me that the panda cory may have eaten the eggs last time. I'm trying to remove him but he's fast and keeps hiding. I can't post any pictures because my plant is in the way and you can't see them. Hopefully if there are any fry i will try and photograph them!


 
Good luck!! but dont set your hopes too high this early in. From what i understand rams are horrible parents and notorious for eating their own eggs/fry. :icon_frow But... now that they paired up you should see regular spawning. It would be very cool to see the color combos from those two! 

BTW good call your boyfriend made, cories are known egg eaters. Maybe try catching him next time your feeding.

Matt


----------



## Pookie Bear (Sep 2, 2010)

After three attempts (within the last month) my GBR and EBR finally had a very successful pairing. Right now the fry are swimming. There seems to be well over a hundred fry. Hopefully they will make it! :icon_smil


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought I would add to this thread. I just picked up a pair of rams and will be leaving them alone in my 55 gallon to breed. I'm gunna try to let things go by themselves and see if I can get them to raise the fry. 

I will update this thread with any updates later on.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have GBR's sins half year now. I keep them in a planted 55G tank together with Neon Tetra, 2 female Guppy and a cory. I have 3 male GBR 1 female GBR and 2 female Gold Ram.
After a lot of trouble with my water, don't have RO and didn't know a thing about them, I finaly found a way to keep rams in a tank perfectly for them; I bought Indian Almond Leaves. They keep PH low and make softer water. They are also beneficial for the fish and prevent against diseases. From the moment I put those leaves in the water everything went right for the GBR's. They started to lay eggs, but because of the guppys, tetras and the corys, the eggs disappeared after a couple of days. Actualy because of the stress they ate the eggs themselves. I once put the piece of slate into a breeders nest but from the moment the eggs hatched, the fish sucked them through the net and ate them. 

I had an empty 10G tank and putted a couple of Rams in there. Nothing happend, So I decided to buy a 35 eclipse tank that I saw on craigslist, it had a fluval 305 with it for $50, good deal right. Fluval filter was maybe year old decided to buy a new one at petsmart and returned the old one 

When I wanted to move the couple out of the 10G to the 35G I took all the decoration out and when I removed the small flower pot, I saw small fry. Putted the flower pot with the fry in the 35G and moved the parents also to the 35G. After 2 hours getting used to the water, I moved the parents in the tank. The swam around for little while and went to the flower pot to protect the fry. 

Every time when a belly hopper almost fell out of the tank, the mom or dad toke it in the mouth, washed it and spit it back with the others. 

Couple days later when the fry started to swim, the mom started to chase the dad, so I removed him back to the 55G. The mom toke care of the fry for couple more days and then I moved here also to the 55G.

Now the fry is swimming around in small groups or by themselves, I still feed them with infusoria, first bites and BBS.

I had a female gold ram breeding with a male GBR and took the eggs out of the 55G and putted it in the eclypse where the filter normally is and took the output of the fluval and let the water run trough there. The eggs hatched and now I have a lot new fry half the size of my first fry. I though this would not work, but it actually worked. I'm curious what the result will be of that fry.

This is my beginners experience, hope I can help someone with this.
I don't know how to upload pics otherwise I would post some.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Pookie Bear said:


> After three attempts (within the last month) my GBR and EBR finally had a very successful pairing. Right now the fry are swimming. There seems to be well over a hundred fry. Hopefully they will make it! :icon_smil


Wow. congrats!! I know this is an older post but i just checked up on it. How did that batch fair? Did you have any grow to adults? If so you gotta share some pics, im curious about how their colorations came out


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

wow cool


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I havent had a successful spawn yet, but I also havent removed the eggs/parents from my 125g when they spawn every 2-3 weeks.

Here are some of my photos:


































More info/photos in my 125g journal in my sig.

J


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

One of my cabomba furcatas came unrooted this morning and as I was replanting it my male GBR started attacking my hand. This was somewhat unusual, but didn't really think twice about it. After coming back this afternoon though I think I know where the aggressiveness came from :red_mouth

The female has been in the tank for about 6 months now but her original mate committed fishy suicide out the top of the tank and the only fish store in my area that carry GBR has been out of males forever. Finally got them back in stock and after quarantine introduced him to the tank on Thursday. Apparently they must of hit it off quite quickly, what a hussy. They are not being very good parents in that they are doing a lot of wondering away from the eggs, at least they are not eating the eggs themselves (yet), but it is only their first spawn. Don't really have any plans to raise any fry at this point, but that may change a few months from now depending how busy I am.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Jorge_Burrito said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea beautiful rams!!! this is my favorite thread ever!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> Great pic!


Thanks, it is tough to capture the blue sheen in a photo but came out really nice in that one photo for some reason. She is an absolute gorgeous ram when in her spawning colors, I got lucky with her. If I do decide to raise some fry it will be to continue her genes. They spawned again since my first post, both time eggs gone after about 2 days.


----------



## echanski (Feb 19, 2012)

*Electric blue ram with eggs.*

just a random pic of my fish


----------



## echanski (Feb 19, 2012)

*Male german blue ram*

red head german blue


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

All of you give me inspiration for my rams. I bought 4 wild caught rams last week and they're running the show in my tank and are by far my favorite fish now. I haven't seen any spawning behaviour but doubt I'll ever even be able to find the eggs in my jungle >.<


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I have two Bolivian Rams in my 29 and I just got four GBR's that are going into their own tank. With any luck I will be able to add spawning photos to this thread in the future. Rams are great fish.


----------

